# Best Photography web site building program



## photographyfanatic (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi all! What web site programs would you recommend for the purpose of building on on line portfolio, show casing work, ect.


----------



## bdavis (Mar 26, 2009)

You should look into SmugMug, Flickr, Zenfolio, etc. Sure, they cost money, but they look better than anything you can build yourself unless you have some experience.

I personally would build sites in dreamweaver or flash.


----------



## mrcoons (Mar 27, 2009)

My vote is for Smugmug, as a long time Smugmug user I can attest to the ease of setting up my site they way I wanted it. They have a free trial if you want to check it out.


----------



## roadkill (Mar 27, 2009)

What about security (as far as people stealing your work)?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 27, 2009)

Notepad.


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 27, 2009)

tirediron said:


> Notepad.


beat me to it lol


----------



## 2ART (Mar 27, 2009)

bdavis said:


> You should look into SmugMug, Flickr, Zenfolio, etc. Sure, they cost money, but they look better than anything you can build yourself unless you have some experience.


 

I agree. With the arrival of "web 2.0" it's easier and effective to use
ready-to-go platforms like those. You can get your own webhosting
also and use open-source scripts like Joomla but if you're not a geek,
there's a learning-curve as well as server admin security 
considerations.

Personally I like the paid hosting services provided by servage.net 
and the blog/photo networking at ipernity.com. Ipernity is the best
 interface i've come across.


----------



## Snyder (Apr 1, 2009)

Photoshop, Notepad, Dreamweaver and Adobe Flash


----------



## Invictus (Apr 9, 2009)

+1 Notepad


----------



## ToddLange (Apr 9, 2009)

well if you want to sell your pictures you can go to shutterbugstorefront.com and you can create a website and sell pictures off of it. they get the order process it and ship it. its like $65 or $100 a year. I'm gonna sign up and try it out to see if i like it.


----------



## rufus5150 (Apr 10, 2009)

Invictus said:


> +1 Notepad



Er... _vim?


_


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 10, 2009)

Dreamweaver, or notepad, they are my favorites


----------



## craig (Apr 10, 2009)

Check out Viewbook - Online Portfolio, Photo Galleries and Image Management

)'(


----------



## Guido44 (Apr 11, 2009)

In response to Road Kill's question on stealing work:

I use Smug Mug. There is a option for "right clicking" on your CONTROL PANEL to prevent people from staling you work.

Use this html code in the "Top Javascript" box to display when they right click you photo:

rightClickWarning = "All photos are property of **YOUR BUINESS NAME GOES HERE**. All rights reserved. Unauthorized use is prohibited.";


DAN


----------



## rufus5150 (Apr 11, 2009)

It unfortunately doesn't prevent them from simply opening their browser cache directories and copying them from there.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Apr 11, 2009)

Guido44 said:


> In response to Road Kill's question on stealing work:
> 
> I use Smug Mug. There is a option for "right clicking" on your CONTROL PANEL to prevent people from staling you work.
> 
> ...


Honestly that's not a very smart thing to do. Sure it prevents some people from stealing pictures/content but it also pisses a lot of people off. I'd just put a big watermark on my images and not disable right click. Or if you're going to disable it then disable it but don't have the box come up because you're basically accusing everyone that comes to your site of not being a paying customer.

Just my experience.


----------



## a_kraker99 (Apr 11, 2009)

I do all of my proofing galleries at Zenfolio.  You can see them at my website below.  If you just want a nice website to display your photos you can get a nice flash site at portfoliositez.  If you decide to go with zenfolio use this referral code and you can save some money.  5HV-17T-Q3Y


----------

